

Why I don’t use native Twitter client but Opera Mini - Veera
http://veerasundar.com/blog/2011/12/why-i-dont-use-native-twitter-client-but-opera-mini/

======
wbkang
I can read at least Korean and Japanese fine on my Android Twitter. Also you
can tap on the tweet button to move to the top right away (I admit it's not
that obvious) . Twitter does not download extra data just because you scroll
up. That is simply not how it works.

~~~
nakkali_kuere
I cannot read Hindi in my Android.

~~~
bbk
Yup support for devanagiri font is not there. Weirdly, i remember this not
being the case on froyo, but on gingerbread its gone.

// Also, from your username, are you also a fellow nepali ?

~~~
semicolondev
Nepali/devnagari is not here in HTC too. Is there any work around to support
nepali unicode in Android ?

~~~
bbk
I believe this is common in all android devices runnning gingerbread. What
version are you running ?

Also, i asked r/andoid folks running ICS to check for the same, looks like ICS
had added devanagiri suppport.

thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/n8gvd/need_a_little...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/n8gvd/need_a_little_help_from_anyone_running_ics/)

